# JC Higgins Road Bike Help



## mnick2112 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I have a made in France JC Higgins for Sears Road frame that I am trying to date. 

Model Number: 509 46200
Serial Number: 15075

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 22, 2012)

You could try to type the model number into www.searsparts.com and you might get an answer.  Roger


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 22, 2012)

Some pictures would also help a lot.


----------



## mnick2112 (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are some shots of the frame. I am in the process of clear coating the frame and paint I was able to save. If anyone recognizes this model year, please let me know. The quarter is there for saze reference. Badge says made in France. The serial number badge mounts on the bottom of the bottom bracket.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 22, 2012)

Those lugs have to be peugoet.  Never seen one with chrome lugs before, nor with Higgins decals.  Very interesting.
Is that the original crank?  Was it a 3 speed?
Try posting over at the C+V forum;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
There are some Peugoet guys there.


----------



## mnick2112 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ooops, I should have posted that I took the paint off the lugs to highlight them. They were originally pained, but the badges are definately Higgins/Sears. Did Peugeot make the French Manufactured Higgins???

I do believe they are the original cranks. They were not on the bike, but with the bike and the bb that was installed was a cotter pin bb so I'm assuming they are the original cranks.

PS- Thanks for the suggestion on C&V


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 23, 2012)

The only foreign made Sears products I'm aware of are the Puch bikes made in Austria, I think, but I'm always amazed at how much I don't know.
That stairstep cutout is pretty distinctive of Peugoet.  If this was the early 70s dealers were buying bikes from wherever they could get them so I wouldn't be surprised to see any sort of relabeling going on.
I think the striped lugs look great with that color of paint.


----------



## mnick2112 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks a bunch everyone. I'm gonna just call it a "Made by Peugeot in France for the JC Higgins Company for exclusive distribution by Sears Roebuck and Co." Wow, thats a handful. Anyways, made some progress on it in regards to what I "think" it could have been equipped with. I got a set of 26x1 3/8 wheels with a cool Bendix 3 speed coaster breake. I love the 3 speed coaster so I can keep it as clean as possible with no hand brakes. I took a stem off an old 70's Gitane Mixte and polished it up and also used a 70's Schwinn Varsity bar in really shiny shape. I don't know if the tires are original, but they are IRC tires from the 70's and barely good enough to reuse, but I am going to just cause they have a nice aged look to them. I scrubbed them really well with soap and water. Here are a few shots of where I am so far.

Hub Before:




Current:


----------

